# Ticking under acceleration, GM says T Belt tensioner??



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok...if you have the car in your signature (1.4 turbo), you don't even have a freaking timing belt. Never go back to that dealer.

Check your spark plugs. Several have had them come loose and start making weird chirping/ticking noises.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is a funny story Crash . Apparently you will not be going back to that GM Dealer any time soon . J could be spot on with his analysis , but then there is a chance that the tensioner on the timing Chain has developed a bad berring who knows . Let us know what you find after your more thorough examination .


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had a t-belt tensioner go bad on a car before. Got some crazy diagnosis from some mechanics. People wanted to do engine rebuilds, replace heads, gaskets, oil pumps, etc.

Stupid $50 part...

But yah, if you have the gas turbo, ask them what they mean by t-belt, because there is no timing belt!!!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed, it can't be the timing belt since the 1.4T powering the LT listed in your signature uses a timing chain! 

Check your spark plugs for tightness. I had a similar issue, and it turned out to be a loose spark plug. I forget which cylinder, I think #3 or #4. It sounded just like it was coming from the back of the head near the PCV vent, but I and a mechanic buddy couldn't trace it further. Checking the plugs revealed that one was finger-tight. Tightening the plugs made the noise go away.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a very similar engine noise which started at about 150k miles and lasted another 30k miles until I had my water pump and serp belt replaced. After the pump and belt were replaced I haven't heard the noise so I suspect the ticking noise which was mainly at acceleration and sometimes during idle was a result of the pump failing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi *craSh,

I'm sorry to hear of this concern you experienced with your vehicle. I understand that you have gone to the dealership and they have diagnosed the problem. Please feel free to follow up with us so that your concern can be documented within our system. If any extra assistance is needed, we can be reached via private message. In the message please include your VIN, current mileage, involved dealership, and full contact information. We will be glad to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you all for the input. It hadnt even crossed my mind that its a chain and not a belt lol. I will check my plugs right after dinner, cross my fingers its that easy.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Should of known it wouldn't be that easy, all plugs where tight.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Did you contact your dealer and ask them to clarify their earlier statement?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

They had to mean the serpentine belt and mine went at 24,000 kms on my first Cruze. 

Law of averages. Almost no products have a 100% perfect record. If they build 100 tensioners, at least 1 will fail prematurely. Bad news is somebody will end up with that bad one.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Could be the tensioner bearing. Does the serp belt look OK? Keep us posted and best of luck.


----------



## Meme24111 (Nov 13, 2019)

*CraSh said:


> Car has 54k on it now. For the past 2 weeks there is a ticking/squeaking noise under the hood, decently loud, under light through hard acceleration. As soon as you let the clutch out and there is a load on the motor it starts, tick.....tick.....tick, then as you accelerate it gets faster. Took it to GM, they said it was a T belt tensioner, and that I should get the belt replaced as well, and of coarse that wasn't covered under the warrenty. I call BS. The tick sounds like it is coming from the head on the back side of the motor. I also had a tire that had a staple in it I wanted patched while it was there, they said it was "unrepairable" due to where the staple was located, and that I should replace both front tires. I know where the staple was on the tire, I marked it for them. Another load of BS. I ended up taking it to Firestone and it was done in 15 minutes.
> 
> So my question is, has anyone else experienced this noise? If so what did GM tell you, did you fix the problem, etc.
> 
> ...


I would like to know also I have a 2014 chevy cruze lt 95 k and it s doing the same thing it ticks and when I accelerate it starts ticking I come to a stop it stops for a moment then going to accelerate tick tick tick.already had the engine replaced after buying it in a month at 43k miles you would think this car is reliable.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Meme24111 said:


> I would like to know also I have a 2014 chevy cruze lt 95 k and it s doing the same thing it ticks and when I accelerate it starts ticking I come to a stop it stops for a moment then going to accelerate tick tick tick.already had the engine replaced after buying it in a month at 43k miles you would think this car is reliable.


Welcome Aboard!

Try this:

Re-gap the plugs to .028, torque to 18 ft-lbs,no anti-seize with stock type plugs, inspect the boots and insure no rips / tears or holes, lightly coat the boots with silicone / dielectirc grease, make sure the resister springs are clean and not cocked in the boots.
These are the recommended plugs from the Hesitation Gone thread:
*-BKR8EIX-2668* (iridium plugs), ~$25, expect ~10-15k regaps on these, ~40-50k overall life.
*-BKR7E-4644* (nickel/copper plugs), ~$8, expect 15-25K out of these plugs, with a regap or two required at 5-8k intervals on stock tune.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

